# Minister Backhaus für klare Kormoranreduzierung



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2017)

Redaktionell







*Minister Backhaus für klare Kormoranreduzierung​*
*Der Kormoran wurde von NABU und anderen Schützern und willfähriger Politik so "gut" geschützt, dass er inzwischen vielerorts  zur Plage wird und zur Gefahr für ein Gleichgewicht in den Gewässern. 
Selbst eher Schützern nahestehende Parteien wie die SPD scheinen langsam zu merken, was da angerichtet wurde. 
Minister Backhaus (SPD) aus Mecklenburg Vorpommern plädiert jedenfalls aktuell für eine klare Reduzierung der Kormorane*

Der Nordkurier berichtet über die Probleme mit dem Kormoran am Kummerower See:
https://www.nordkurier.de/mecklenbu...r-kormorane-jetzt-gefaehrlich-2030446411.html

Was alleine da im See wegkommt, wurde in einer Beispielrechnung aufgemacht:


> _Der ehemalige Chef der Salemer Fischerei Horst Plagens hatte im Spätsommer eine alarmierende Rechnung aufgemacht: Etwa 400 Gramm Fisch hole sich jeder Kormoran an einem Tag aus dem See. „Wenn wir von 2000 Kormoranen ausgehen, kommen wir in der Zeit von April bis Oktober auf etwa 168 Tonnen Fisch“, so Plagens._




Auch Angler werden dabei thematisiert, die als Touristen ein wichtiger Wirtschaftsfaktor in der strukturschwachen Region sind:


> _Selbst Angeltouristen seien im Sommer wegen der Konkurrenz aus der Luft schon weggeblieben, hatte Salems Hafenmeister Peter Gailtene jüngst eingeschätzt._



Scheinbar muss das nun aber selbst ein Minister einer normalerweise eher Schützern, als angelnden oder jagenden Bürgern nahe stehenden Partei wie der SPD, bemerken, zugeben und für Änderungen eintreten.

Jedenfalls wird da Till Backhaus so zitiert:


> _Doch Landwirtschaftsminister Till Backhaus (SPD) hat nun angekündigt, dass er sich bei der Bundesregierung dafür einsetzen will, dass sie einen guten Erhaltungszustand der Kormoran-Bestände feststellt und bei der EU eine Lockerung der Schutzbestimmungen beantragt. Er habe klare Signale, dass Brüssel einem solchen Antrag auch stattgeben würde, sagte Backhaus. _



--------------------------------------------​
Natürlich hat Minister Backhaus da in meinen Augen vollkommen recht. 

Noch aber regiert im Umweltministerium seine anglerfeindliche Parteifreundin Hendricks (SPD), mit dem Ex-NABU-Chef Flasbarth als ihrem Staatssekretär.

Wie es Backhaus angesichts dieser Konstellation anstellen will, hier ein Handeln pro Natur, pro Fische, pro Gewässer und pro angelnde Bürger und gegen einseitigen und extremistischen Schutz zu erreichen, das zu beobachten, das dürfte spannend werden.

Oder ist es nur eine der üblichen Polit(iker)luftblasen, der keine Taten folgen und die nur Betroffene vor Ort beruhigen sollen?

Wir werden es beobachten...

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. November 2017)

*AW: Minister Backhaus für klare Kormoranreduzierung*

Der Backhaus ist gar nicht so verkehrt. Er sollte dringend mal über einen Parteiwechsel nachdenken.
Hatte sich ja schonmal über Entscheidungen seiner SED Freunde verärgert gezeigt.

http://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/meckl...khaus-verlangt-Nachbesserungen,angler286.html


----------



## seekatzehorst (20. November 2017)

*AW: Minister Backhaus für klare Kormoranreduzierung*

Moin Moin!
Das gilt genauso für die Ostsee.Nicht nur die Binnengewässer sind betroffen.
Schwarze Geschwader wo man hin schaut.Und der Nachzug aus dem Norden aus Skandinavien hört nicht auf.
arte zeigt ein Bericht im TV (Fischdieb oder Sündebock)
Wär genau hin hört!Der bekommt auch mit das Fischer uns Angler gleich stellen mit den Komoranen.Das sagt alles aus und das Feindbild zwischen Fischern und Angler wird weiter geschürt.                                             Das Problem!Bis 1990 gehörte den Fischern in MVP die Ostsee allein.Bis auf ein paar Strandangler.Wär die Fischbestände runter gewirtschaftet hat steht wohl auser Frage. Fakt ist das der Neid der Fischer gegen uns Angler steht. Meine Diskusionen mit den Fischern zeigt das immer wieder auf.Das Feindbild ( Angler) in den Köpfen der Fischer bekommt man auch nicht raus. Da Lobe ich mir die zusammen Arbeit in SH zwischen Fischern und Anglern.Warum nicht bei uns?


----------



## seekatzehorst (20. November 2017)

*AW: Minister Backhaus für klare Kormoranreduzierung*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Der Backhaus ist gar nicht so verkehrt. Er sollte dringend mal über einen Parteiwechsel nachdenken.
> Hatte sich ja schonmal über Entscheidungen seiner SED Freunde verärgert gezeigt.
> 
> http://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/meckl...khaus-verlangt-Nachbesserungen,angler286.html


Zietat!Backhaus ist garnicht so verkehrt?                                 Wenn Du wüstest!#q
|krach:


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. November 2017)

*AW: Minister Backhaus für klare Kormoranreduzierung*

Erzähl mal. Vielleicht hab ich etwas verpasst?|kopfkrat

Was bisher so bei ndr usw. zu hören war über ihn, klang nicht so schlecht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Minister Backhaus für klare Kormoranreduzierung*

Baglimit, Angelverbote AWZ, 1-km Verbot Schleppen etc..

Da kriegt Horst Blutdruck...

zu Recht..


----------



## geomas (20. November 2017)

*AW: Minister Backhaus für klare Kormoranreduzierung*

Ich tippe auf eine eher symbolische „Reduzierung”. Da hat der Minister was zum Vorzeigen, die Probleme aber werden bleiben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Minister Backhaus für klare Kormoranreduzierung*

So ist auch meine Befürchtung..


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (20. November 2017)

*AW: Minister Backhaus für klare Kormoranreduzierung*

Der Backhaus macht im Moment einen ganz guten Job. Auch was die Bekämpfung der Afrikanischen Schweinepest angeht, hat er ein gutes Maßnahmenpaket aufgelegt. 

Und in Sachen Wolf hat er für einen Politiker auch eine ungewöhnlich klare Meinung.
Hut ab, mehr von diesen Leuten!

Björn


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (20. November 2017)

*AW: Minister Backhaus für klare Kormoranreduzierung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Baglimit, Angelverbote AWZ, 1-km Verbot Schleppen etc..
> 
> Da kriegt Horst Blutdruck...
> 
> zu Recht..



Backhaus hat sich doch klar gegen die Angelverbote ausgesprochen? Oder verstehe ich da jetzt was falsch auf die Schnelle?

Björn


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Minister Backhaus für klare Kormoranreduzierung*

Und?
Was hat er unternommen?
Normenkontrollklage gekommen seitens M-V?
Auch nur Polit(iker)-Geschwafel und nix getan.....

Und bei Baglimit, was hat er da getan:
Eben - auch nix..

Schleppangelverbot mit Berufsfischerei und Verband gegen Angler durchgesetzt...

Ne, sorry, der ist kein Stück besser als andere ...

Luftblasen blubbern, wo es nix kostet, wenn er konkret was tun soll, Schwanz einziehen oder GEGEN Angler und Angeln arbeiten..


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. November 2017)

*AW: Minister Backhaus für klare Kormoranreduzierung*

Hat die falsche Partei und wird da sicherlich immer zurückgepfiffen.|krach:


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Minister Backhaus für klare Kormoranreduzierung*

hat nix mit Partei oder Parteipolitik zu tun.

Da sind ALLE zuständigen Minister JEDER Partei in ALLEN Bundesländern und im Bund mehr oder weniger gleich:

Fast nie FÜR Angler und Angeln...
Ab und zu mal NICHT gegen Angler und Angeln....
Meist aber doch klar GEGEN Angler und Angeln....


Auch hie wird nachher nichts mehr passieren, wo wie beim Angelverbot AWZ.

Große Sprüche - kein konkretes Tun..

Da wär ich fast bereit, zu wetten...


----------



## JottU (20. November 2017)

*AW: Minister Backhaus für klare Kormoranreduzierung*

Oha @Thomas und wetten, dass will was heißen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Minister Backhaus für klare Kormoranreduzierung*



JottU schrieb:


> Oha @Thomas und wetten, dass will was heißen.


nicht immer übertreiben ....



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da wär ich *fast* bereit, zu wetten...


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (20. November 2017)

*AW: Minister Backhaus für klare Kormoranreduzierung*

Also ganz ehrlich Thomas, auch wenn es dein persönliches Hobby ist, auf quasi allen Politikern bis auf den von dir immer wieder hoch gelobten Jan Korte, eifrig herum zu treten, der Backhaus ist schon eindeutig einer der Besseren! 
Nur weil nicht alles umgesetzt wird, was er fordert, sollte man ihn nicht verdeubeln. Wir leben ja nun mal (zum Glück) nicht in Nordkorea, wo einer der was sagt, dies dann auch alleinig zu entscheiden hat, und so umsetzt. In der Demokratie läuft das eben anders, und in der EU sowieso. 

Was hat denn eigentlich der gute Jan bisher so viel besser gemacht als der Till? Gut gesprochen hat er immer mal wieder für uns Angler. Aber was ist Konkretes und Greifbares dabei heraus gekommen? Du hast da sicher einen Überblick über seine Erfolge.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Minister Backhaus für klare Kormoranreduzierung*

Korte hat z. B. konkret Anträge eingebracht bez. Kormoran in den Bundestag, und das nicht wie Backhaus nur von anderen gefordert, etwas zu tun.

Ja, es gibt Schlimmere als Backhaus!!!

Wenns nur um Worte geht....

Getan aber hat er definitiv noch nix, bzw. wenn, dann gegen Angler (Schleppangelverbot etc.) ..


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (20. November 2017)

*AW: Minister Backhaus für klare Kormoranreduzierung*

Die Linken sind Weltmeister im Anträge stellen, kleine Anfragen platzieren usw. Das ist bekannt. Hilft noch keinen Deut weiter. Nichts besser gemacht als Backhaus bislang. Im Gegenteil. 

Für die Landwirte tut Backhaus grad einiges mit einem 2 Millionen Euro Sofortprogramm zur Bekämpfung der ASP. Im gleichen Zuge gibt es für die Jäger Anreize zur verstärkten Bejagung der Wildschweine. 

Bei den ganzen Umweltministern, die mehr gegen Land(wirtschaft) und Leute wie Angler und Jäger sind, ist der Backhaus eine äußerst wohltuende Ausnahme!

Björn


----------



## geomas (20. November 2017)

*AW: Minister Backhaus für klare Kormoranreduzierung*

^ „äußerst wohltuend” ist minimal zu dick aufgetragen für meinen Geschmack ;-)))


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Minister Backhaus für klare Kormoranreduzierung*

s.o.:
Schlepppangelverbot....


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (20. November 2017)

*AW: Minister Backhaus für klare Kormoranreduzierung*

Für meinen Geschmack nicht. Nenn mir für uns Angler und Jäger bessere Umweltminister! Viele findest du nicht. 

Jan Korte fordert Kormoranreduzierung und ist Mitglied in einer der nach den Grünen am meisten jagdfeindlichen Parteien. Passt auch herzlich wenig zusammen. 

Jedes Verbot gegen Angler ist Mist - keine Frage, aber Schleppangelverbote treffen zum Glück wenigstens nur einen sehr kleinen Prozenzsatz der Angler. Irgendetwas muss man zumeist opfern. Dann besser die kleinen Dinge, als die Großen!

Björn


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Minister Backhaus für klare Kormoranreduzierung*

Ich kann mich drauf einlassen, dass Backhaus unter den Anglerfeinden bundesweit nicht der Größte/Schlimmste ist - mehr is nicht, da hat er zu viel Sch... gebaut gegen Angler..


----------



## zokker (20. November 2017)

*AW: Minister Backhaus für klare Kormoranreduzierung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich kann mich drauf einlassen, dass Backhaus unter den Anglerfeinden bundesweit nicht der Größte/Schlimmste ist - mehr is nicht, da hat er zu viel Sch... gebaut gegen Angler..


zb Aalangel-verbot in der Elbe ... Deswegen wurde er auch aus seinem Angelverein rausgeschmissen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Minister Backhaus für klare Kormoranreduzierung*

stimmt - hatte ich ganz vergessen!! 
Berichteten wir ja auch!! 
Nicht mal ich kann an alles denken!

Danke für Info!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. November 2017)

*AW: Minister Backhaus für klare Kormoranreduzierung*



zokker schrieb:


> zb Aalangel-verbot in der Elbe ... Deswegen wurde er auch aus seinem Angelverein rausgeschmissen.



Wurde er nicht. Der angelt dort längst wieder: http://www.taz.de/!311214/


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Minister Backhaus für klare Kormoranreduzierung*

Mitgliedschaft "musste ruhen" ;-))

Ja nee, is klar......


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Minister Backhaus für klare Kormoranreduzierung*

zum Thema Kormoran und Backhaus noch was:
https://www.welt.de/regionales/meck...ticle170654851/Landtag-lehnt-Bejagung-ab.html

Und natürlich kann man da im Land was machen, auch komplett regelkonform - siehe Bayern, da fallen jährlich tausende Kormorane....

Man muss nur auch konkret MACHEN wollen statt politdampflaudern, tarnen und täuschen wie Backhaus..

Baden-Württemberg oder auch Thüringen (mit zuständigen grünen Ministern) sind da noch schlimmer mit Kormoran schonen - in B-W ist sogar der Ex-Nabu -GF ausm Land nun Staatsekretär im Umweltministerium... 

Und die Linke (>>> Jan Korte, Bundestag, nicht Landtag, bevor Du mir damit kommst)) in Thüringen als stärkste Partei lässt sich von den 5% GRÜNEN genauso auf der Nase rumtanzen wie ALLE anderen Parteien in ALLEN deutschen Parlamenten, ob Bund oder Land..

Und die Verbanditen sitzen fett auf ihren Stühlen mit Daumen im Ar... und machen nix...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. November 2017)

*AW: Minister Backhaus für klare Kormoranreduzierung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mitgliedschaft "musste ruhen" ;-))
> 
> Ja nee, is klar......



Mittlerweile herrscht aber wieder "Frieden". Ist doch gut und spricht für Backhaus, dass man wieder miteinander redet. 

Und ja, du hast Recht: Er hat einiges falsch gemacht. Man darf aber nicht vergessen, in welchem Räderwerk er sich befindet. Ich kenne den "politischen Laden" als Berater von innen. Da überlegt man selbst, neben wem man auf der Toilette pinkelt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Minister Backhaus für klare Kormoranreduzierung*

Ich kenn das gut genug von innen und könnte Dir einiges erzählen von Backhaus und seiner "Kompetenz" zum Thema Angelverbote, Kutterquote etc. (wo der DMV so versagte) - alles bei uns nachlesbar..

Auch wer in seinem Ministerium wirklich die Arbeit macht, und wie oft die den inkompetenten Backhaus (Kutterquote, Baglimit) wieder einfangen müssen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Minister Backhaus für klare Kormoranreduzierung*

Davon ab:
Er kann ja nun zeigen, ob er mal mehr machen will und konkret werden ausnahmsweise.

Ihr werdets ja mitkriegen, ob Kormoran schessen in MeckPomm einfacher wird oder nicht..
Wer noch Argumente braucht:
Uni Stockholm: Wer fängt den Ostseefisch? 
Einfluss von Robben und Vögeln


----------



## geomas (20. November 2017)

*AW: Minister Backhaus für klare Kormoranreduzierung*

@ Thomas: als „inkompetent” würd ich ihn definitiv nicht bezeichnen.

Bin aber trotzdem der Meinung, daß die „klare Kormoranreduzierung” eher symbolischen Charakter haben wird. Kann man schlecht vergleichen, aber beim Thema Wolf scheint er eine ähnliche Schiene zu fahren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Minister Backhaus für klare Kormoranreduzierung*

Ich habs "live" mitgekriegt, was bei der Baglimit/Kutterquotengeschichte los war. 
Für mich ist das inkompetent. 
Andere mögen das anders sehen, ihr gutes Recht.


----------



## aesche100 (21. November 2017)

*AW: Minister Backhaus für klare Kormoranreduzierung*

Aus mehreren Vorträgen zum Verhalten vom Kormoran ist für mich eindeutig hervorgegangenen, das er sich so vermehrt, wie er Futter findet. Viel Futter = viele Nachkommen und wenig Futter = wenig Nachkommen. Dezimieren bringt nix!! Wird die Fangquote gesenkt gibts mehr Vögel. Die Natur will Gleichgewicht. 
Es gibt meines Erachtens nur ganz oder gar nicht.
Ich freu mich auf die folgenden Meinungen.


----------



## Fruehling (21. November 2017)

*AW: Minister Backhaus für klare Kormoranreduzierung*



aesche100 schrieb:


> Aus mehreren Vorträgen zum Verhalten vom Kormoran ist für mich eindeutig hervorgegangenen, das er sich so vermehrt, wie er Futter findet. Viel Futter = viele Nachkommen und wenig Futter = wenig Nachkommen. Dezimieren bringt nix!! Wird die Fangquote gesenkt gibts mehr Vögel. Die Natur will Gleichgewicht.
> Es gibt meines Erachtens nur ganz oder gar nicht.
> Ich freu mich auf die folgenden Meinungen.



Der Liebe Gott hat mich erhört! :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2017)

*AW: Minister Backhaus für klare Kormoranreduzierung*

Und wieder die Offtopic-Leute - und wieder die gleichen.

Hier gehts um den Politiker und seine Versprechen, nicht um den Kormoran.

Zu Kormoran und (aktuellste) Wissenschaft hier lang (Wissenschaft: 75% reduzieren, Management für alle statt einseitiger Schutz für Vögel und Robben, es gibt nicht nur einseitig extremistisch-schützerische "Wissenschaft"):
Uni Stockholm: Wer fängt den Ostseefisch? Einfluss von Robben und Vögeln


----------



## 50er-Jäger (21. November 2017)

*AW: Minister Backhaus für klare Kormoranreduzierung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und?
> Was hat er unternommen?
> Normenkontrollklage gekommen seitens M-V?
> Auch nur Polit(iker)-Geschwafel und nix getan.....
> ...



Als ich diese Konkreten fragen was genau unternommen wurde außer zu labern dem zuständigen Mitarbeiter beim LAV-MV gestellt habe gab es auf einmal keine Antworten mehr.|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2017)

*AW: Minister Backhaus für klare Kormoranreduzierung*

Wird Dich aber nicht wirklich wundern, oder??


----------

